
It’s safe to return to some parts of Fukushima, study suggests - tosh
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/03/it-s-safe-return-some-parts-fukushima-study-suggests
======
arthurcolle
yeah I'm sure the wildlife at Chernobyl is safe to eat as well

get outta here

